# important message everyone



## ronald205nc (Jul 3, 2007)

Has anyone cared enough to share the truth about Heaven with you?

The Holy Bible describes Heaven as a beautiful place where people live forever with no death, sorrow, sickness and pain. {Revelation 21:4}

Hell is described as a place of suffering forever for all those who are not saved. {Matthew 13:50}

The good news is that about 2000 years ago Jesus Christ(God the Son) paid for everyone's sins or wrong doing by dying on the cross and rising from the dead after three days. {Mark 10:34}

God the Son came as a sinless man. {Philippians 2:5-8}

Jesus said, "I am the way, the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto God(The Father), but by me." {John 14:6} He is our ONLY way to God(The Father) in Heaven.

The Holy Bible says, "That if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God(The Father) raised Jesus Christ from the dead, you will be saved." {Romans 10:9}

You should not wait until later to get saved because you may die before you get another chance and you will miss Heaven.

If you want to be sure you will go to Heaven after this life is over just pray a meaningful prayer like the one below with your mouth and from your heart right now to God and you will be saved.

Dear God I want to be saved. Dear Jesus Christ Son of God I want to make you my personal Lord and Savior. Please forgive me of my sins or things I have done wrong in my life. Thanks Jesus Christ for taking my punishment for my sins by shedding your sinless blood on the cross and dying for my sins. Jesus Christ I now confess you as my Lord and believe in my heart that God(The Father) raised you from the dead. Amen.

If you just allowed God to save you then welcome to the family of God because you are now a Christian on your way to Heaven.


Now that you are saved, strive to live a godly life and here are some things you should do for spiritual growth:

1. In addition to being taught the Bible in church, Sunday School, and/or Bible studies - you need to be reading the Bible for yourself. The Bible contains everything you need to know in order to live a successful Christian life. It contains God's guidance for how to make wise decisions, how to know God's will, how to minister to others, and how to grow spiritually. The Bible is God's Word to us. The Bible is essentially God's instruction manual for how to live our lives in a way that is pleasing to Him and satisfying to us.

2. Develop relationships with people who can help you spiritually. 1 Corinthians 15:33 tells us, "Do not be misled: 'Bad company corrupts good character.'" The Bible is full of warnings about the influence "bad" people can have on us. Spending time with those who engage in sinful activities will cause us to be tempted by those activities. The character of those we are around will "rub off" on us. That is why it is so important to surround ourselves with other people who love the Lord Jesus Christ and are committed to Him.


Have a good day,
Ronald L. Grossi
[email protected] (Use this email address if you have a question.)


Please share this with all your friends and family so they can learn the truth about Heaven before it's too late.

Some of them may not like the message, but at least you cared enough to share it with them.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes I'll do that as soon as i get a chance to steal a Gideons Bible


----------



## cougar32d (Jul 3, 2007)

go away


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh good, now we're getting spam from churchies!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

If I wanted that service I would seek it myself, why do people need to 'force' things up onto others.........


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2007)

> 2. Develop relationships with people who can help you spiritually. 1 Corinthians 15:33 tells us, "Do not be misled: 'Bad company corrupts good character.'" The Bible is full of warnings about the influence "bad" people can have on us. Spending time with those who engage in sinful activities will cause us to be tempted by those activities. The character of those we are around will "rub off" on us. That is why it is so important to surround ourselves with other people who love the Lord Jesus Christ and are committed to Him.



ummm, I thought that you would want to speak to "baddies" and hopefully change them. If you don't, you become closeted and change your name to something like Westbrook Baptist ot Branch Davidian. Didn't preachers and such go among the savages to convert them to christianity?

Somethings fishy when they talk like this. Might be a cult looking for recruits.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 4, 2007)

WTF???!! how does he get his jollies pushing **** like that onto us, this is a ww2 aircraft site not a "heaven is good" site. I'm with heinz, why do people feel the need to force things onto other people??


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2007)

I would assume that since he's posting and contacting us he must feel we're not "bad" people and not in danger of rubbing off on him.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2007)

A person's faith is in their heart and soul. Having someone else's beliefs crammed down your throat is a sure way to put you off. I respect your beliefs, Ron, but I don't think this is the proper place for your message. We have people from many faiths here, who get along just fine. This is a place to discuss WWII aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

I have nothing against religion and believe in god myself but I do it in my way. I dont go to church because I believe that god is in you and all around you and not in walls within you worship.

I also respect other people choices.

Therefore I hate people that crap religion down your throat as Ron here is trying to do.

Go and spam on someone elses forum....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2007)

And why is one persons specific God more correct or right than anothers??? My God is 9 foot tall and looks like Ellen Barkin....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Here Ronald, talk to this guy....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2007)

Or these ones....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 4, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have nothing against religion and believe in god myself but I do it in my way. I dont go to church because I believe that god is in you and all around you and not in walls within you worship.
> 
> I also respect other people choices.



Amen brother! Me and God have our own personal thing going...and it has NOTHING to do with church on Sunday.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to attend church regularly. Then it seems there was more worry about money, other people's business and what you were doing or not doing in support of the church. Then I started reading about parts of the bible that were purposely omitted (probably during the writing of the King James Bible) anti-Semitic overtones in some christian faiths and other things that showed me those who openly induce their unwanted sermons on others are nothing more than hypocrites....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Amen brother! Me and God have our own personal thing going...and it has NOTHING to do with church on Sunday.



Exactly. Take your sh*t elsewhere Rob (or shove it up your a$$) - take your pick...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

I sent him a nice email about spamming on our site.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2007)




----------

